# Trend or Powercap?



## gasmansteve (12 Jul 2008)

Hi all
I am thinking of getting one of these all in one powered filter helmets and was going to go for the Trend but reading articles some users say it feels too heavy after an hours use and highly recommend the JSP Powercap. What do others use and/or recommend please?.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mrs. sliver (12 Jul 2008)

I have the powercap and it is very good and light! I am sure the others will be around to advise you, but I think there was an issue with a new trend cap coming out? and if this is the earlier one they thought there may a problem with parts before too long? plus, as you say it much heavier, and if you are in the shop for a long time I should think it gets a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## brianhabby (12 Jul 2008)

I have the Trend Airshield Respirator, not the new one, and I think it is wonderful. I never cut any wood without wearing it.

I always leave it on for a while after turning the power tool off because the dust is still in the air for quite a while afterwards. I've sometimes forgotten that it's there, it certainly doesn't feel too heavy to me, but if there was a lighter version it might be worth considering.

regards

Brian


----------



## TEP (12 Jul 2008)

I think any decent air fed respirator is a good thing, but my personal preference would be for the Powercap. Which is already on my to buy list, after using one for an hour as a trial.


----------



## brianhabby (12 Jul 2008)

Just checked out this site which compares the Powercap against the new Trend Airshield Pro.

The Powercap has a few things going for it not least the very low weight 300g compared to the Trend 995g. It has a belt mounted battery that obviously helps reduce the weight but I'm not sure if this might get in the way when using it.

The Powercap also has a battery pack that you can buy that takes ordinary dry cells which might be useful on occasion. cheaper too £157 compared to £199.

regards

Brian


----------



## davegw (12 Jul 2008)

I have the old airshield - and I think it's very very good. I can't compare it to the power cap (never used it) but I can say I don't have any problem with the weight and agree with Brian, after use I often forget I'm wearing it.

Regards

Dave


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jul 2008)

I have the old Trend and do find it heavy after a while,and i keep hitting the top front of it when bending over to pick things up.
The new one does look a better design,but is heavier.
I might go for the Powercap next time.Unless something better comes out in the mean time


----------



## richburrow (12 Jul 2008)

The power cap is very good, no complaints at all.


----------



## brianhabby (12 Jul 2008)

Paul.J":369g3uov said:


> I have the old Trend and do find it heavy after a while,and i keep hitting the top front of it when bending over to pick things up.



Well stop dropping them :lol: :lol: 

regards

Brian


----------



## Chems (12 Jul 2008)




----------



## brianhabby (12 Jul 2008)

That'll do...

Battery should last a while :lol: 

regards

Brian


----------



## gasmansteve (12 Jul 2008)

brianhabby":1qine3nc said:


> Just checked out this site which compares the Powercap against the new Trend Airshield Pro.


Looking at that site Brian its not clear how/if the face is sealed from the dust??. It obviously must do but looks impressive.
Steve


----------



## brianhabby (12 Jul 2008)

I've wondered about that too.

In fact I don't think your face _is_ completely sealed from the outside world but because there is an airflow from the top of the device then it doesn't matter, nothing is going to go up from the front bottom while the air is running - is it?

I don't know if I've explained that very well :? 

regards

Brian


----------



## TEP (12 Jul 2008)

*Brian* is correct, all the powered dust masks are open to a certain extent, and all rely on internal positive pressure from the pump so no dust can get in.

Usually the stream of air blows down the front of your face, and as I wear specs. all the time it will stop them fogging up. Which is the problem I have always suffered with any non-powered dust mask I have tried.


----------



## boysie39 (12 Jul 2008)

I have the JSP powercap and have no problems with it at all I havent tried the trend full power mask,but have the half one but the JSP is the one for me. Regards Boysie


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2008)

brianhabby":1ro3uqrr said:


> ......but because there is an airflow from the top of the device then it doesn't matter, nothing is going to go up from the front bottom while the air is running - is it?
> Brian



Well there is a definite caveat to that Brian, it's dependant on the dust risk and the maintainance of *Adequate* positive pressure.

If you note the two masks under discussion have differing ratings, TH1 and TH2.


----------



## TEP (12 Jul 2008)

Chas":3ne03e87 said:


> TH1 and TH2


 Please explain, I haven't bought my mask yet, so would like to know as much as possible about them.


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2008)

Not at base at the moment *Tam *to pass on the links I have but will do asap. Best thing in the mean time is to look up the british spec quoted on the masks.


----------



## brianhabby (12 Jul 2008)

Chas,

Definitely don't understand the difference between TH1 & TH2, but take your point about needing to maintain an adequate positive pressure. When I first bought my Trend, I remember the instructions talking about air flow and there was a little vial with a small ball in it IIRC.

You had to make sure the ball was reaching a certain position I think. I must admit I've never looked at that part of it since because it always seems to just work so well, I might have a look next time I'm in the workshop.

regards

Brian


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2008)

Brian, TH2 is an order of magnitude better than TH1 for particle ingress I think you will find, more suited to MDF, and mandatory for servicing dust extraction systems etc.

Remember the specification relates to the whole hood not just the filter.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jul 2008)

So the TH2 is better for keeping the finer dust out :?: :?


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2008)

Not necessarily the finer dust Paul, its more to do with the masks ability to stop dust from being draw back into the mask for whatever reason.


----------



## gasmansteve (12 Jul 2008)

CHJ":5efoan6r said:


> Not necessarily the finer dust Paul, its more to do with the masks ability to stop dust from being draw back into the mask for whatever reason.



Chas - So as the helmets battery starts to run down then its ability to keep dust out of the helmet decreases also?. This worries me as you might be involved turning something and not realise the filtration is failing or is there some audible indicator telling you this?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jul 2008)

*Gasmansteve wrote*


> is there some audible indicator telling you this?


The only audible noise on the Trend is the sound of the airflow decreasing in power as the battery drains.


----------



## brianhabby (12 Jul 2008)

I notice that it starts to get stuffy in there when the battery gets low and I can start to feel my breath on the visor. It's quite easy to tell, you don't notice the noise so much because it's gradual.

When I bought my Trend I got two 4 hour batteries with it because you can put one on each side of the headpiece to give you 8 hours. However, I only ever put one at a time in there so there is always a fully charged one ready to change.

regards

Brian


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2008)

gasmansteve":cci4zm9u said:


> Chas - So as the helmets battery starts to run down then its ability to keep dust out of the helmet decreases also?. ......Steve



That's correct for most.


----------



## TEP (13 Jul 2008)

Found this spec. sheet it seems to explain the filtering differences needed for differing dust conditions.


----------



## duncanh (13 Jul 2008)

I recently bought the Powercap (from Screwfix - the cheapest I could find) and found it noisier than I was expecting. This is made worse by the fact that I usually wear ear defenders - the ones I have are now in contact with the helmet in the only position that they'll fit with the helmet (slung under my chin) and this transmits vibration.

The battery pack is on my belt and I've caught it a few times walking round the workshop, but then my workshop is tiny so you may not find this a problem.

I was alarmed at just how much dust was trapped on the filter and how often I'd have to replace them (at £15 per pair). I now put a sheet of tissue under the white plastic housing to act as a pre-filter. This gets clogged pretty quickly but can be replaced easily. The airflow meter still indicates that it's ok with this extra filter in place so it should be ok to use.

Duncan


----------



## CHJ (13 Jul 2008)

TEP":1etqr15c said:


> Found this spec. sheet it seems to explain the filtering differences needed for differing dust conditions.



More detailed info on breakdown of marking code is available *HERE*


Scroll down to *EN 12941:1998 *about a 3rd. of the way down.


----------



## Gordon T (13 Jul 2008)

Hello all,

I also have the old trend, with two batteries, and again using one at a time, works very well, and always keep one charged, I t weighs next to nothing,and feels as light as a feather, even after hours of wear. I can't comment on the other types, I have not tried them.

GT


----------

